# Budgie missing a claw/nail after injury at the vets.



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Hello guys, some of you guys already know me, and it's been a while since I posted. I want you guys to suggest what you would do in my situation. 

Sky and Ocean are the newest addition to my family, and after 30 days of quarantine, I decided to take them to my avian vet. For this post, I will not be mentioning my avian vet. I will also be including pictures to explain myself better. I do not drive, and I also am not vaccinated, so I wasn't able to be inside the clinic. I opened a new shop so, as a gift, I handed some bird toys for the receptionist to pass around to the staff. Also, My vets do curbside, so I just waited outside as Sky and Ocean were getting seen. The injury involves my bird Sky. 

I always take pictures to post on my Instagram platform. So, I can say with certainty that this injury did not happen why Sky was with me. And even if it did, accidents happen, and I would've taken them to the vet regardless. I've been going to this specific vet for nearly 8+ years. I trust them and know they have the best interest of my birds. 

I waited an hour outside, and this is not a typical wait time. The most I EVER waited was 20 minutes at my vets to get my birds seen. I have done crubside before with them as well and again, max I waited was about 20 minutes. So, I was a bit unsure of what was happening. After an hour, the veterinarian came outside, and we just chatted about the usual stuff. He gave me some updates on their weight, and everything was looking good. 

I had the veterinary receptionist come and pass Sky and Ocean to me, and I headed home. While waiting for my Uber, I took pictures in the drive-through of my vet's office. Looking back, I am glad I did because, in a way, I can track exactly when the injury on her nail happened. 

As for the injury, Sky had some redness on her nail. One day after her vet visit, she stopped using her toe. I thought maybe they clipped her nail too far into the quick, so I wasn't too worried. Sometimes it happens and my vets typically would use quikstop. Two weeks passed, and the nail went dark, then fell off after a few days. Sky now uses her foot, but her nail is missing. 

I didn't want people to misunderstand me, but I was also unsure what to do. I only shared my concerns with 2-3 very close bird content creators on Instagram, and they were also unsure how things turned out like this. 

This was when they were getting ready for the vet's office. Her toe looks perfectly fine. Sky is the darker budgie. Her toe is not red at all. 

















This is sky in the morning BEFORE going to the vet. Again, no injury is on her toe. 









This is at the vet's drive through. You can see her toe is red and so is her nail. the blood
is also very fresh and very red.









This is also another picture I took of sky when I got home.









This is Sky now. Her nail is missing, and it's been close to a month since her initial injury. 

I am aware that all these pictures are somewhat blurry. I took them with my phone, but I hope they were somewhat helpful. 

My final thoughts are: I initially thought it was just the quick of the nail. A day later, I knew something was wrong, and it wasn't a simple injury. Sky and Ocean were not tame at that point, so I guess they probably were thrashing inside the carrier and maybe got their nail stuck in some of the open spaces in the carrier. Or perhaps Sky escaped in the room and somehow got herself injured. 

I know it's a very bold statement to blame my vets, but as I said, I have picture evidence. My only thing is, now I'm feeling a bit... unsure about how to go about things? I don't like the fact that I was uninformed about her injury. Even if they brought the injury upon themselves, they should've told me. They should've told me from the beginning that something has happened. I think they made me wait for an hr because they were trying to stop the bleeding. The avian vet I also saw that day was not the typical vet I get. They sometimes rotate, but I typically see a different vet who is very close with me. We even follow each other on instagram. She tells me even the tiniest thing! It might also not even be a vet's fault. Maybe the tech or assistant, when handling her, made her have such an injury... I honestly don't know. 

I know many of you guys here are objective. Am I wrong?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry this happened. I suppose the best thing would have been to question the vet right away about the injury and see if they offered any info about how it happened. Is there any chance that Ocean could have bitten Skye? The initial injury seems to be on the underside of one toe and right where the nail emerges on the other, an odd spot, which to me points to maybe getting her foot stuck somewhere or bitten.
I hate the curbside service, I have also waited more than an hour when taking my birds in during curbside and have often wondered what's going on inside. Thankfully my vet has gone back to letting clients in with a mask and right into the exam room, no one in the waiting area.


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Cody said:


> Sorry this happened. I suppose the best thing would have been to question the vet right away about the injury and see if they offered any info about how it happened. Is there any chance that Ocean could have bitten Skye? The initial injury seems to be on the underside of one toe and right where the nail emerges on the other, an odd spot, which to me points to maybe getting her foot stuck somewhere or bitten.
> I hate the curbside service, I have also waited more than an hour when taking my birds in during curbside and have often wondered what's going on inside. Thankfully my vet has gone back to letting clients in with a mask and right into the exam room, no one in the waiting area.


When I first took photos at the drive-through, I actually did not notice the injury. I took those photos to share on my instagram because I have a creators account. I only noticed it after scrolling through the images. I never really noticed after arriving home so I never got a chance to ask them. 

The chances of Ocean biting Sky is near zero. They're VERY bonded to each other.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would definitely contact the veterinarian directly and express your concerns.
Please let us know what response you get from them.*


----------

